# Virtual PC 6.1 + Win98 oder WinME



## BoardX (10. August 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Problem mit Windows 98/ME unter Virtual PC 6.1 mit Update ohne VT für Win764Bit. Bei beiden Betriebssystemen gibt es (starke) Verzögerungen egal ob ich den Mauszeiger bewege oder Anwendungen laufen lasse. Ich hatte vor alte Spiele darauf zu spielen. Wie kann ich das Betriebssystem flüssig zum laufen bekommen?


Hardware:
Asus K70IO Notebook
CPU Intel T4200 ohne VT
4GB DDR2 800 RAM
Geforce GT120M 1GB RAM
Realtek HD Audio
Win7 64Bit


----------



## SE (10. August 2011)

Ohne VT wirst du da mit dem aktuellem M$-VPC nicht viel Freude haben ... ich empfehle dir dafür die VM-Box von Oracle da die mit Systemen die kein VT können deutlich besser zurecht kommt und einen großteil Softwaremäßig kompensieren kann wo der VPC schlicht versagt.


----------



## sheel (10. August 2011)

Hi

Geschwindigkeitsprobleme und Hänger sind ein seltenes, aber bekanntes Problem beim MS-VPC.
Hängt (vermutlich) irgendwie mit nicht kompatibler Hardware zuasmmen, konnte von Microsoftseite aus bis heute jedenfalls nicht ausgebessert werden.

Nachdem ich selbst davon betroffen war bin ich zur schon genannten VirtualBox von Sun/Oracle umgestiegen, kanns empfehlen.

Gruß


----------

